# First 2018 Event! ---- Easter Duathlon 8th April Report - HAPPY!



## Lavender Rose (9 Apr 2018)

So with various little body niggles, weather conditions and indecison over tyres, I was not even sure that idIbe attending this event! BUT it was SO good! I've attached a screenshot of my times etc from Facebook .

It was so rainy in the morning I just wasn't even sure if I wanted to go. But I packed everything and made my way over. It's 45 minutes away so I stopped halfway at the services as the rain really set in and I was like WTF IS WRONG WITH ME. 

But I persevered. The guy that organises the events is always so supportive of me. I was the only one registered for the GoTri distance so I felt relaxed and under no pressure and we just decided my distances before I set off. 

The rain went to a fine drizzle which wasn't too bad in the end. I was worrying about the cycling stage because of the wet track. No slipping but I would have gone faster in the dry. 

Overall a brilliant benchmark session with my little body niggles not coming in till the end!!

One thing I love is how supportive and encouraging most of the competitors were. I obviously look like such a newbie but they were encouraging all the way round!


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Apr 2018)

Forgot to add screenshot


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2018)

#42

http://www.velominati.com/2016/07/on-rule-42-running-is-balls-even-for-the-maillot-jaune/

But well done.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Forgot to add screenshot


Which one's you?


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Apr 2018)

None of them! It's just the photo used to advertise the event! Hehe x


----------



## i hate hills (9 Apr 2018)

Well done Charlotte . Good on you.


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which one's you?


Who won? Think I recognise no 50, although I dont know his name. He is pretty rapid in our evening 10's.

Always amazes me after our club 10's feeling shattered, only to see some of the tri riders still running up and down.

Well done for competing, I could never do the running section.


----------

